# Put in for Turkey!



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

You can put in for limited entry turkey tags today Wed. Dec. 7th. Ends on the 28th of Dec.

Good luck!

Central for me.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you for the reminder.... Just finished putting in. Central for me also.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I refuse to participate. LE turkeys is a lame and retarded idea and it needs to end. I'll hunt other states till this one pulls it's head out of it butt.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I refuse to participate. LE turkeys is a lame and retarded idea and it needs to end. I'll hunt other states till this one pulls it's head out of it butt.


What's your reasoning? :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

horsesma said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > I refuse to participate. LE turkeys is a lame and retarded idea and it needs to end. I'll hunt other states till this one pulls it's head out of it butt.
> ...


We have enough turkeys to support over the counter sales of tags and a two month season. The ONLY reason they still have the LE draw for them is because of SFW. Their influence on the wildlife board is what got it LE in the first place and they want to keep it LE for money reasons. SFW doesn't make any money when you sell tags over the counter. Having LE hunts with several "opening mornings" does wonders on a turkey flock too. Every weekend you get a new bunch of screaming idiots in the field with a tag in their pocket and a entitlement complex. *"I waited five **** years for this tag and I deserve to kill one no matter what!!!"* This syndrome creates lawbreakers, unethical crowded hunting, increased trespassing, and gets the birds educated and hard to find REALLY fast. Sell tags over the counter to every one and open the season on ONE day and leave it open! All the idiots run out opening day and get all their frustrations worked out fast. Then the pressure dies down and the birds become more relaxed and dont get harassed as much making them easier to hunt for EVERYONE. I'm not just pulling all this out of my butt either. I've worked with guides, NWTF officials, and biologists and they all say the same thing. As long as SFW is running the show, and the major majority of Utards feels like the state "owes" them a 100% success rate LE turkey hunt, things will be hard pressed to change much. Once again proving that the wildlife in this state are managed with greed and money over common sense and biology.

THAT'S my reasoning.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Whoa! Why don't you tell us how you really feel!

I am no expert, but I have hunted the last three years, once on LE, and I have yet to see anyone come in on my set-up. Hunters yes, but people chasing the birds all over the place? They are there to hunt turkeys, are they not. Just sayin'. :shock: 

Entitlement I'm sure changes from hunter to hunter.

I will not defend the greed of SFW. You can bash them all you want.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Whoa! Why don't you tell us how you really feel!


I think I just did... 

Ya buddy, I hear it all the time in my shop. Guys bring turkeys in and I listen to their war stories. Not everyone has the same experience, true. But many are discouraged with the way it is and it could be a lot better if they just open it up statewide and let people HUNT. The powers that be are so fixated on the bottom line $$$$$$ and success percentages that they've lost sight of what matters. Getting people, FAMILIES out and enjoying this resource we have. Turkey hunting is the perfect FAMILY hunt. My wife would rather hunt turkeys than anything! It's a great kids hunt too. Wouldn't it be nice if you could get a tag for you, your wife and your son or daughter and just go turkey hunting somewhere with out all the drama, uncertainty, and BS that comes with an LE hunt? Sigh....  Wouldn't it be nice...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

OMG Tex...are your prescriptions overdosing you or did you finally finish off the "kool-aid" you have been sipping on? All these years I thought you were a pretty smart guy with a few radical ideas. Now I know, you are completely delusional !

Well, good to know you completely trust the government programs with your money and "best interests". BTW...not to get off topic, but who's fighting to delist the wolf. You know that "evil" predator you have been posting all over FB. Or is this another hypocrisy that you find acceptable?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> OMG Tex...are your prescriptions overdosing you or did you finally finish off the "kool-aid" you have been sipping on? All these years I thought you were a pretty smart guy with a few radical ideas. Now I know, you are completely delusional !
> 
> Well, good to know you completely trust the government programs with your money and "best interests". BTW...not to get off topic, but who's fighting to delist the wolf. You know that "evil" predator you have been posting all over FB. Or is this another hypocrisy that you find acceptable?


Oh GOD! Here we go again. YES! SFW is our savior when it comes to the wolf! Fine.

I guess a back rub is always nice, even if your getting assraped...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

:roll: However you want to spin it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

My hypocrisys only go so far Wyatt... 

You, goofy elk, and elk22 need to all get together and give each other back rubs. :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> My hypocrisys only go so far Wyatt...
> 
> You, goofy elk, and elk22 need to all get together and give each other back rubs. :mrgreen:


Hypocrasy? Absolutely! The BS regurgitated from this forum is amazing. You get a few people that think they know about the top secret/ conspiracy driven/ money laundryin corruption and all of a sudden everybody is an expert on the subject.

I have an idea, why don't you get involved, actually go to a meeting (not a dinner) and hear the discussions? Get involved with SOMETHING rather than just taking from our resources and complaining about how your getting screwed.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Still sippin on that cup of coolaid eh Shane...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Still sippin on that cup of coolaid eh Shane...


Mine's grape flavored...whats yours?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I got involved twenty years ago (back when you were gang-bangin and driving jacked up disco trucks) when I thought I could make a difference and still cared about it. Boy was I wrong! I saw the writing on the wall back then and it's turned out exactly how I predicted. No gracias...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I got involved twenty years ago (back when you were gang-bangin and driving jacked up disco trucks) when I thought I could make a difference and still cared about it. Boy was I wrong! I saw the writing on the wall back then and it's turned out exactly how I predicted. No gracias...


Thats the BS attitude I am talking about. Talk down to me all you want old man, the facts are still the facts. I read the same BS over and over on these forums...complaining, complaining, complaining...ridiculas blaming, more BS, blah blah blah...From a bunch of people that aren't doing anything more than sitting at a computer and repeting the same talking points over and over again. _Way to make a difference people!!!_

Get involved, I don't care what you get involved with. In fact I don't care if you get involved with a group I don't entirely agree with, but I will respect you at the end of the day. The fact that you care enough to learn the facts, speak your opinion, make an educated decision and put it on the ground means something. This BS on here doesn't mean squat.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Bwhntr for President!!!*


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> *Bwhntr for President!!!*


Please...you forgot we italicize our sarcasm. :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow, did this thread get hijacked or what! Sorry guys, lets talk turkey. So, who putting in!!!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Not me.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > *Bwhntr for President!!!*
> ...


At least you admit that it's "our" sarcasm...


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I think you can do the over the counter regular hunt with your family and still get away from the general public. Some early scouting and getting off of the beaten path. It is like that with any hunting in Utah. Do the home work and it will pay off.


----------



## b177y (Aug 30, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Wow, did this thread get hijacked or what! Sorry guys, lets talk turkey. So, who putting in!!!


Ummm..... I am trying for an LE, so is my dad.

Can someone tell me what the "SFW" is? I've seen it mentioned a few times and I am a newbie. Sorry if this re-hijacks the thread.

-Bill


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

(Sportsmen for Fish and Wildlife.) Or (Stealing Funds from Wildlife.) How ever you view it.


----------



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

No hunt turkey for me I would love to see the tags go over the counter someday. Good luck to those who throw in though, turkeys are one of the funnest to hunt.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Bi-gawd I'm gettin LE tags!

My one boy is guaranteed an early tag with his points...

I'll get the landowner tag,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,AND we'll BE DONE before the general hunt crowd
even gets stared!! :O||:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Bi-gawd I'm gettin LE tags!
> 
> My one boy is guaranteed an early tag with his points...
> 
> ...


And then your son will wait another six years to get to hunt... :?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="goofy elk":11l9db3n]Bi-gawd I'm gettin LE tags!
> 
> My one boy is guaranteed an early tag with his points...
> 
> ...


And then your son will wait another six years to get to hunt... :?[/quote:11l9db3n]

HELL NO!!!!

Tags EVERY YEAR!!,,,,,,,,,There are ways....


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> horsesma said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="TEX-O-BOB"wh3a2ms]I refuse to participate. LE turkeys is a lame and retarded idea and it needs to end. I'll hunt other states till this one pulls it's head out of it butt.
> ...


We have enough turkeys to support over the counter sales of tags and a two month season. The ONLY reason they still have the LE draw for them is because of SFW. Their influence on the wildlife board is what got it LE in the first place and they want to keep it LE for money reasons. SFW doesn't make any money when you sell tags over the counter. Having LE hunts with several "opening mornings" does wonders on a turkey flock too. Every weekend you get a new bunch of screaming idiots in the field with a tag in their pocket and a entitlement complex. *"I waited five **** years for this tag and I deserve to kill one no matter what!!!"* This syndrome creates lawbreakers, unethical crowded hunting, increased trespassing, and gets the birds educated and hard to find REALLY fast. Sell tags over the counter to every one and open the season on ONE day and leave it open! All the idiots run out opening day and get all their frustrations worked out fast. Then the pressure dies down and the birds become more relaxed and dont get harassed as much making them easier to hunt for EVERYONE. I'm not just pulling all this out of my butt either. I've worked with guides, NWTF officials, and biologists and they all say the same thing. As long as SFW is running the show, and the major majority of Utards feels like the state "owes" them a 100% success rate LE turkey hunt, things will be hard pressed to change much. Once again proving that the wildlife in this state are managed with greed and money over common sense and biology.

THAT'S my reasoning.[/quotewh3a2ms]A-FREAKING-MEN!


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I;m buying an OTC tag and killing another one down south with PRO...maybe I won't ruin the cape this time huh TEX


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> I;m buying an OTC tag and killing another one down south with PRO...maybe I won't ruin the cape this time huh TEX


Atta boy! Get his head up outa his feathers and shoot em in the lips!


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

so what is the amount of years to wait for a Northern Tag if one so chooses to go the LE route. Just a question I want to hunt Turkey with my daughter and didn't know what the best way is. All forien to me this is not how we do it in Oklahoma.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Took me 7 years to draw central LE last year.



-DallanC


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

it really takes that long??? I'm guessing it's about the same for southern too huh?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

ive got 3 points, applied for central. probably wont draw. i'll just go the OTC route and kill another one on that tag. opening morning is a joke on the GS hunt, but after that, if you know what youre doing and where the birds like to be, its really not THAT hard to kill a bird. ive drawn 2 LE tags, and had 2 OTC tags. filled all 4 with nice mature birds. seemed like the LE was a tougher hunt due to crappy weather the years i had the tags. i think its harder to kill a 2 point on the GS rifle deer hunt then it is to kill a turkey on the GS hunt.... or atleast thats been my experience


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Just do over the counter. I've gotten two the past two years. There is an over flow of turkeys in Utah these days. I literally see hundreds when I go out. It's like some sort of infestation of turkeys!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> ive drawn 2 LE tags, and had 2 OTC tags. filled all 4 with nice mature birds.


See! If this guy can do it, A N Y O N E can do it!


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok, so I'm confused. Why is SFW to blame for LE turkey tags?

And last I checked, Utah had OTC turkey tags now. 

But I agree go all OTC and let us use rifles in the fall. o-||


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

In the last three years I've drawn once and bought general tags twice. I tagged birds on the general hunts and didn't get one the year I drew.



> so what is the amount of years to wait for a Northern Tag if one so chooses to go the LE route. Just a question I want to hunt Turkey with my daughter and didn't know what the best way is. All forien to me this is not how we do it in Oklahoma.


My Northern Region LE tag took four years to draw, I think. Some people draw the first time they put in. Some of the tags are reserved for those with the most points and some are just drawn by blind luck. Then the general hunt begins in May and you can just buy tags for that hunt. The weather is warmer in May and I think that makes for a nicer hunt anyway.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Mrad said:


> Ok, so I'm confused. Why is SFW to blame for LE turkey tags?
> 
> And last I checked, Utah had OTC turkey tags now.
> 
> But I agree go all OTC and let us use rifles in the fall. o-||


The Utah chapters of the NWTF, and the DWR wanted and recommended to the wildlife board that the tag sales go OTC two years ago. SFW lobbied to the wildlife board to keep them totally LE so they could make more money auctioning them off. (go figure) They came to a happy medium and decided to keep LE, but let the people buy OTC tags after the LE hunts had already taken place in May. SFW got their way, and the DWR, general public, and the NWTF _kinda_ got their way... Some call it a win-win, others call it a retarded system that needs to be fixed.


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

There's very few con turkey tags. I don't think anyone is getting rich of them, but I hear what your saying. They're value kind of tanked when the OTC tags came out too.

Doesn't NWTF get a good chunk of them?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Doesn't NWTF get a good chunk of them?


They get a few. The difference is, the money raised at an NWTF banquet goes directly BACK into turkey habitat. Not SFW's bank account for distribution where they see fit. Plus, a lot of those tags are given to kids and disabled veterans. Also the NWTF is made up of and largely run by volunteers. I don't know what SFW spends on their annual payroll budget, but I'll bet it's a pretty fat amount of money.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > Doesn't NWTF get a good chunk of them?
> 
> 
> They get a few. The difference is, the money raised at an NWTF banquet goes directly BACK into turkey habitat. Not SFW's bank account for distribution where they see fit. Plus, a lot of those tags are given to kids and disabled veterans. Also the NWTF is made up of and largely run by volunteers. I don't know what SFW spends on their annual payroll budget, but I'll bet it's a pretty fat amount of money.


Exactly...YOU DON'T KNOW. Why don't you do a little research before you start bashing something you know little about?

Just wondering.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

How about SFW make their bank statement and their payroll public? That would be a good start...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Holy sh*t...there is alot of public info out there. Hell a couple years ago (back when this topic was interesting) I posted up several statements showing where money is spent. In fact I had a very interesting conversation with a US Forest Service biologist just the other day on this subject. I bet you would find it interesting too. However it might require you to pull your headoutofyourass for a minute or two...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> The Utah chapters of the NWTF, and the DWR wanted and recommended to the wildlife board that the tag sales go OTC two years ago. SFW lobbied to the wildlife board to keep them totally LE so they could make more money auctioning them off. (go figure) They came to a happy medium and decided to keep LE, but let the people buy OTC tags after the LE hunts had already taken place in May. SFW got their way, and the DWR, general public, and the NWTF kinda got their way... Some call it a win-win, others call it a retarded system that needs to be fixed.


You've done your research Shane, is there ANYTHING about this statement that is False?



> They get a few. The difference is, the money raised at an NWTF banquet goes directly BACK into turkey habitat. Not SFW's bank account for distribution where they see fit. Plus, a lot of those tags are given to kids and disabled veterans. Also the NWTF is made up of and largely run by volunteers. I don't know what SFW spends on their annual payroll budget, but I'll bet it's a pretty fat amount of money.


How about this statement?

*******************************************
Edited by wyogoob


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Also...while you think you are "investigating" the evil ones...How much time/money/recommending did they do to actually get turkeys introduced to our state? Please come back with actual facts and not quoted opinions.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I wasn't quoting anyone, just stating FACTS. Turkeys were introduced to our state over 45 years ago. WAY before SFW set up shop. They didn't get involved until there were enough of em that they could turn a profit selling them.

Ya, SFW is great. They saved our elk, they raised money for habitat, they took Tiny Tim on a guided Mossback hunt, blablablablabla.... Yes, they are fighting the wolf fight. I'm thankful for that. But if it weren't for the fact that the wolf would eat all Dons "cash cow" elk he wouldn't give it two looks. ANYONE that has a lucrative business (SFW) selling high dollar "products" (big game tags that they ***** away from the general public) is going to fight the fight to protect their investment. (utahs deer, elk, moose, sheep, goats, lions, turkeys, and what ever else they can get their money grubbing little hands on) Truly a double edge sword for sure. I just happen to think the SFW side of the sword is much sharper and much more dangerous. I had this same debate with Pro and Tree about five years ago. These are smart guys like you and they've finally seen the light. Why can't you?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

:roll: God you make alot of noise. Funny thing is people tend to believe the amount of noise they make is directly related to their level of intelligence. The fact is they just make more noise.

I guess I'm just not as smart as the rest of yous smart people. :roll: I will go back to being a simple *******.




...now where did I put that tinfoil hat???...oh, there it is, next to the recurve...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

-_O- 

At least you're good at making me laugh Shane... And BTW, I use a pie plate, much better fit and they last longer!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Funny thing is people tend to believe the amount of noise they make is directly related to their level of intelligence.


True, I can think of a few really smart noisy people...


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

I lost interest in this post a few pages ago. Its pretty funny watching these fellas take shots at each other.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

We're done shooting. Carry on...


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Had two LE tags down in the SE region. Killed mature Merriams both times. Have had two OTC tags the last two years. Killed mature Rios both times. The only difference was the amount of work involved on the OTC hunt to get my birds, BUT that allowed me to hunt most of the season closer to home instead of being tied to one long weekend away.

I have 3 LE points, but with the early dates on the LE hunt, it's much easier and more enjoyable to just hunt OTC....after opening day.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

So, once again I'm seeing complaining about something and making it seem much worse than it really is. So, if I want the LE hunt I can put in for it, I have to wait 5 years but that is what LIMITED ENTRY means after all. If I want to just get out and hunt turkeys I can go to wack-mart buy my turkey tag and go hunt the general. hhhmmmm, I just want to know why they haven't started LE Starling hunts, I think the population is booming!!


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey Tex,

You know whereI could get some of those pie plates?

Two of them will keep me more safer. Right?

Trying for a southern tag myself. 

Good luck everybody.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

No LE app for me, I forgot. OTC for me.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Just be glad we get to hunt at all! 8)


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Well? Who are the lucky ones? Did anyone get an LE tag?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

horsesma said:


> Well? Who are the lucky ones? Did anyone get an LE tag?


I drew a southern permit.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

sawsman said:


> horsesma said:
> 
> 
> > Well? Who are the lucky ones? Did anyone get an LE tag?
> ...


Looks like you need to get ahold of treehugnhunter. He has a southern as well.


----------

